# Digital Nintendo Switch games potentially cannot be shared, locked to one console at a time



## zezzo (Feb 23, 2017)

Nintendo... I was off about getting the switch but this just guarantees I won't get it soon. I feel like they wish to fail or something. Dumb business decisions and all.  I had hope..


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Feb 23, 2017)

As long as I can purchase out-of-region games on one account and have them available to play on my domestic account, I'm happy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2017)

I wonder if the Switch was rushed due to Wii U's relatively swift downfall. There's this kind of system not being in place on release day (if it will be at a later date, which it totally should), no web browser on launch, a day one update to the console. If they intend to keep that kind of lock, then dammit.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

Preorder cancelled


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 23, 2017)

@Chary https://gbatemp.net/posts/7119909/


----------



## Burlsol (Feb 23, 2017)

Because they really want you to pay a monthly subscription to rent SNES roms. Why not also lock down games to a single instance so people have to buy more than one copy. Not quite sure what genius sat down and decided that THIS was where they would try to cut service costs and boost profits.


----------



## Shawnj (Feb 23, 2017)

SpongeFreak52 said:


> As long as I can purchase out-of-region games on one account and have them available to play on my domestic account, I'm happy.


They'll probably end up implementing a system where you can only use accounts from a specific region on certain consoles-ex, you wouldn't be able to log into a Japanese Switch with an American account.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Chary https://gbatemp.net/posts/7119909/


They don't want to put posts on the front page if they're not theirs. How else will they get those sweet likes?


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Feb 23, 2017)

Shawnj said:


> They'll probably end up implementing a system where you can only use accounts from a specific region on certain consoles-ex, you wouldn't be able to log into a Japanese Switch with an American account.


They've confirmed this isn't the case. eShop access is account-based, not console-based.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 23, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> They don't want to put posts on the front page if they're not theirs. How else will they get those sweet likes?


Say something with panties in it, usually how some people get likes. 

The point isn't to get likes around here, is just to least have fair chance of assistance.


----------



## Molina (Feb 23, 2017)

Depending of Takahashi's final answer, it can be the final nail to the coffin. The console will sell with hardcore fan but not further.

It will end like steam's sale, waiting for a good cut on the price before buying it.


----------



## Xabring (Feb 23, 2017)

In other words, they still deciding. "Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch*, but we haven’t made any final decisions*"
or that they could implement a system like they intended to.

we need to see the context of the question as well to have a clearer vision of what he asked and answered.

Consumer: “I have kids and If I want to take my system with me… and my son or someone want to play eh, if I were to buy a digital game, could I buy it once, or would I have to buy it multiple times so they can use those games?”

we need to see what Other questions this "consumer" asked before this one to see exactly what is going on, because it's very little information.

and that thing was: "I have kids, and you know, if I want to take the system with me, and my son or someone wants to play, If I want to take my system with me… if I were to buy a digital game, could I buy it once, or would I have to buy it multiple times so they can use those games?”

He was asking if he could do something like Steam Family Sharing. NOT multiple Same game for Same account on Diferent Systems. Takahashi probably assumed that he is using his account and make his son an account too. This is Different having the same account on multiple switchs, and THUS, it's different from our assumption about Multiple Switch with the same account.

the ambiguity: he did not specified if Both Him and his kid has their Own account, but there is a High chance takahashi did assume that they had their own account since that's what Nintendo want us to do (having space for 6 accounts on 1 switch).


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> They don't want to put posts on the front page if they're not theirs. How else will they get those sweet likes?


There's rules to how a post in the USN works. If you can't follow it, then you don't get your post front paged. Simple as that. Don't try to complain over nothing.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2017)

One of the advantages of this fancy new-fangled "deegeetall" distribution was supposed to be that you can log into your account anywhere and play your games, not that they are still tied to a piece of plastic like it was with physical media. That was the tradeoff. Nintendo is still stuck on the old ways of thinking.



Xabring said:


> In other words, they still deciding. "Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch*, but we haven’t made any final decisions*"


Good


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 23, 2017)

One more reason to hack it ^^
Who buy software nowaday anyway xD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's rules to how a post in the USN works. If you can't follow it, then you don't get your post front paged. Simple as that. Don't try to complain over nothing.


So is it fair to say "Digital nintendo switch games cannot be shared" I mean is says we don't have a system like that but they also said is not final. So is probably could be that is possible in future it will be possible to be more like playstation/xbox.

I remember when xbox was all about that DRM stuff. "Buy xbox game, it only work on your xbox, can't resell games." E3 2013 anyone? Getting BOOOOO at E3 is new to me. I wish it happen again. Nintendo is next for that.


----------



## laudern (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh Nintendo, you will never truly change.


----------



## Xabring (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.destructoid.com/eshop-downloads-on-the-switch-won-t-be-console-locked-419346.phtml

Eh...Guys.,,,


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's rules to how a post in the USN works. If you can't follow it, then you don't get your post front paged. Simple as that. Don't try to complain over nothing.


'Twas sarcasm.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 23, 2017)

Xabring said:


> https://www.destructoid.com/eshop-downloads-on-the-switch-won-t-be-console-locked-419346.phtml
> 
> Eh...Guys.,,,





Supster131 said:


> Yeah, I knew people were taking that quote from the leaked Switch UI video out of proportions.
> The same thing is said when formatting the Wii U. You are obviously allowed to relink the same NNID on the same system. I don't know where people got "oh shit this claims we will finally be able to use our accounts on any Switch and redownload games!"


----------



## ultramario1998 (Feb 23, 2017)

Takahashi: “Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch, but we haven’t made any final decisions about how we would approach that going forward in the future, so unfortunately I can’t provide any concrete answer for you right now.”

wait, but... that's not confirming or disconfirming anything at all. They literally said "We're not sure about that yet, we can't give you a concrete answer right now."

why is this news again?


----------



## Xabring (Feb 23, 2017)

ultramario1998 said:


> Takahashi: “Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch, but we haven’t made any final decisions about how we would approach that going forward in the future, so unfortunately I can’t provide any concrete answer for you right now.”
> 
> wait, but... that's not confirming or disconfirming anything at all. They literally said "We're not sure about that yet, we can't give you a concrete answer right now."
> 
> why is this news again?


EXACTLY!!!
WE DON'T KNOW!!!!! we are back to square 1 on the question "can we use same account on multiple switches for same game?"


----------



## ultramario1998 (Feb 23, 2017)

Xabring said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> WE DON'T KNOW!!!!! we are back to square 1 on the question "can we use same account on multiple switches for same game?"


then why is there a big Temp article saying 'Nintendo games cannot be used on multiple consoles at the same time' when Nintendo has said nothing to that effect? This isn't news.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2017)

Wait, there are people that buy multiple PS4s/XB1s?  What a bunch of suckers...the only good reason to do this is if your first one breaks due to some unfortunate circumstance.  In which case a system transfer works just fine.


----------



## SolarKnight777 (Feb 23, 2017)

This comes right after I bought $50 in eshop cards for the Switch.
Oh well, I'm still planning in getting a second  in the future.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 23, 2017)

ultramario1998 said:


> Takahashi: “Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch, but we haven’t made any final decisions about how we would approach that going forward in the future, so unfortunately I can’t provide any concrete answer for you right now.”
> 
> wait, but... that's not confirming or disconfirming anything at all. They literally said "We're not sure about that yet, we can't give you a concrete answer right now."
> 
> why is this news again?


Rats...you beat me to it. I was scratching my head as to how what has been said matches the thread title in any way. It's also a bit of a strange question from the youtuber. "what if I want to take my system with me?"...does he really need to be explained that the switch is also a portable? 
What I THINK he wants to know is whether he has to buy his games again if his system breaks down, or whether his games are locked to his system rather than to an obligatory nintendo account, but I can understand the nintendo employee isn't going to answer these sorts of questions*, as they will be analyzed an misintrerpreted by the audience anyway. This thread is a clear example of this.

Nintendo: "unfortunately I can’t provide any concrete answer for you right now."
Chary: you guys! games are still locked to your account!!!!
gbatemp: *cancels preorder*
Me:  but...but...nobody said anything about actual consoles or accounts on that thing???




*the answer is pretty vague as well if you look at it:
Question: will it be system A or B?
Answer: we currently don't have a system like that.
Me: wtf does that "that" refer to?


----------



## Xabring (Feb 23, 2017)

Xabring said:


> In other words, they still deciding. "Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch*, but we haven’t made any final decisions*"
> or that they could implement a system like they intended to.
> 
> 
> the ambiguity: he did not specified if Both Him and his kid has their Own account, but there is a High chance takahashi did assume that they had their own account since that's what Nintendo want us to do (having space for 6 accounts on 1 switch).





ultramario1998 said:


> Takahashi: “Currently we don’t have a system like that in place for Nintendo Switch, but we haven’t made any final decisions about how we would approach that going forward in the future, so unfortunately I can’t provide any concrete answer for you right now.”
> 
> wait, but... that's not confirming or disconfirming anything at all. They literally said "We're not sure about that yet, we can't give you a concrete answer right now."
> 
> why is this news again?





Taleweaver said:


> *the answer is pretty vague as well if you look at it:
> Question: will it be system A or B?
> Answer: we currently don't have a system like that.
> Me: wtf does that "that" refer to?



And now we are 3 that saw this!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2017)

but it said in another interview games are locked to your account not the console. so who is fucking right than?!


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Feb 23, 2017)

Eh, my policy now is to wait for the console to actually release before making any opinions. That and buying a console at launch is almost never a good idea. We'll see if their policy changes in the future but honestly it's not a deal breaker for me. Also, anyone else kind of thrown of my how little we really know even a week before launch? While launching in Q1 could be good for Nintendo it really feels like they're rushing the launch again like they did with the 3DS.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> but it said in another interview games are locked to your account not the console. so who is fucking right than?!


I don't think anything is really confirmed yet, the quote in the OP is obviously pretty vague.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2017)

Nothing new here.
With the portability of the Switch it's actually less of a problem than ever.
Wanna play a game at a friends house?
Bring your switch.

Pretty simple. The amount of times I needed to download things on multiple PS3's or Xbox 360s even when I was in highschool totals about 3 times in the consoles lifespan.
Whether you can or not really wont affect a majority of users. It sounds like you can probably re-download things on a new Switch if your first one were to break and that's the only instance where that would matter.


----------



## flame1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

Solution: Do not buy digital. From Nintendo.

-No need to deal with Nintendo online store or content use policies
-Ownership and gaming experience easy to understand and operate - if you have the cart you can play, and if you don't you can't
-Resale value


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> Solution: Do not buy digital. From Nintendo.


and what about the digital only stuff that don't have carts?


----------



## darksweet (Feb 23, 2017)

"money money money make money money" by Nintendo


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 23, 2017)

Clickbait. Thanks for wasting my time OP! Why on earth is this on the front page?

Nothing confirmed or denied.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2017)

At least purchases are linked with the Nintendo account.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 23, 2017)

Wait couldn't you just log out your NNID from your Nintendo switch and log back in another? 

If you were to be signed into two switches at the same time, people will just share their games with friends and others.


----------



## Prans (Feb 23, 2017)

Nintendo: one step at a time into the 21st century


----------



## Astral_ (Feb 23, 2017)

heartgold said:


> Wait couldn't you just log out your NNID from your Nintendo switch and log back in another?
> 
> If you were to be signed into two switches at the same time, people will just share their games with friends and others.



I definetely agree, the answer is quite vague, but I take it as 'you can't use one account to play one game on 2+ consoles'.
Which is already the case with PS3 (where you can't logon simultaneously), Steam (even with Family share) and so on.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 23, 2017)

Is this really news? I'm seeing conflictions here..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2017)

there's 2 threads about this now which one is getting closed? the other one was made 1st


----------



## Slattz (Feb 23, 2017)

I feel like that quote was taken really out of context, it doesn't really confirm if they will be locked to a console or not.


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2017)

Xabring said:


> https://www.destructoid.com/eshop-downloads-on-the-switch-won-t-be-console-locked-419346.phtml
> 
> Eh...Guys.,,,


That's just as vague. It still could be tied to a per system basis, just with a different method of redownloading games. 



tri_fin said:


> Clickbait. Thanks for wasting my time OP! Why on earth is this on the front page?
> 
> Nothing confirmed or denied.


Oh, go calm yourself. 



Taleweaver said:


> Nintendo: "unfortunately I can’t provide any concrete answer for you right now."
> Chary: you guys! games are still locked to your account!!!!
> gbatemp: *cancels preorder*
> Me:  but...but...nobody said anything about actual consoles or accounts on that thing???





ultramario1998 said:


> then why is there a big Temp article saying 'Nintendo games cannot be used on multiple consoles at the same time' when Nintendo has said nothing to that effect? This isn't news.



The guy in the video asks if a person will be have to buy multiple digital copies between two systems. The person in question responds that there is no method for this. Logically, going off this, it implies that there will not a way to use your account on other systems. He sounds like he's asking to be able to buy a game, and then allow people to download it to other switches. Much like how Steam lets you. It could also mean no game sharing, and even then, that's still a feature supported by other competitors.  Granted, listening to the audio over the transcript again, the interviewer totally botches his phrasing. And I will admit I should have listened to that a bit more closely. That being said, I'm usually wary with what news I publish. If you honestly feel triggered by the vague content, then I apologize, I'm only trying to inform, as you can see by literally every other post I've made here in the past few years. I've not done any sort of clickbait here, only going over what appears to be true. If people are legitimately cancelling their preorders over this, that's hilarious. But we know Nintendo at this point, its not unwarranted to believe that they are incapable of common sense when it comes to online. 

If you look at Ars Technica, they published the same story, with the caveat that they currently have their own Switch demo unit to test out. They seem quite certain of it, and they went ahead with the article, leading me to think they have some sort of inside knowledge. You can read that article here. 

My Nintendo News also wrote up an article as well, though they are a smaller publication, so theirs does not hold as much credence.


----------



## Tigran (Feb 23, 2017)

My only problem with the article... is I still didn't fully understand the guy's question, or the response fully. But I figured it would be one system at a time type deal.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> That being said, I'm usually wary with what news I publish. If you honestly feel triggered by the vague content, then I apologize, I'm only trying to inform, as you can see by literally every other post I've made here in the past few years.


I already knew of your reporting skills, and you absolutely do a good job of reporting things. Granted, I initially thought you drew conclusions too fast, but seeing how other sources bring this as well gives this more credibility. 

Unfortunately, both arstechnica and nintendo news also draw conclusions based on nothing but the same question and answer. Seeing how that answer is apparently also translated (from Japanese, I guess), I'd say there's a reasonable chance that the question got misunderstood (seeing how CrazyDopeTastic asks "If I buy a game, will *they* be able to play?", it's not too farfetched that Takahashi assumed that CDT wants to have multiple people playing at the same time with just one copy).


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 23, 2017)

zezzo said:


> Nintendo... I was off about getting the switch but this just guarantees I won't get it soon. I feel like they wish to fail or something. Dumb business decisions and all.  I had hope..


With this new turn as well as everything else considered, it really feels like Nintendo has no idea what they're doing and are dooming what should be good products. With how viciously they attack homebrew/mods and the Youtubers that cover them (or any nintendo content at all, but that's nothing new) as well as fan games, it seems like lately Nintendo had decided to take the dictator's approach: stop what you don't like via oppression, and they're poised to quickly lose all customer affection and loyalty if they keep this up. I thought the Switch would save Nintendo as a company, I really did, but lately I've been wondering if I'd truly be upset if they went bankrupt at this point.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 23, 2017)

why exactly would i be able to buy a game once and play it on 5 consoles simulaneously?


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (Feb 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> why exactly would i be able to buy a game once and play it on 5 consoles simulaneously?



Game sharing


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 23, 2017)

Errr, being able to play a game on several consoles while buying it only once is something called illegal copies/piracy. Of course Nintendo won't allow that.


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 23, 2017)

Still think this is click food as this is obviously an emotive issue and whilst I suspect what you are saying will be true I do think the posting is out of line. I guess expect more from this site?


----------



## LongLiveTheKing (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope it would be like psn where you can have your stuff on more than one console. I gameshare with my twin brother it is really the only perk to going digital and if you own more than one console.


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (Feb 23, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Errr, being able to play a game on several consoles while buying it only once is something called illegal copies/piracy. Of course Nintendo won't allow that.



Well, I'm not that sure that it is piracy.

I have 2 PS4s in my house and my brother and I just have to buy a digital game once to play on both consoles at the same time. You may call it piracy, but Sony allows it.


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 23, 2017)

Eh nintendo are always late to the party.


----------



## Gourmet (Feb 23, 2017)

If you guys only knew how many digital games were ilegally sold in Brazil and other gray markets because of account shares, both PSN and Live, you'd understand.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyways, who is really going to buy two Switches? A feature like this would be only used for illlegal purposes.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2017)

Eh. As long as purchases are tied to the account and I can remotely deactivate the old console and redownload everything onto a new one if I ever break/lose it, that's all I need, and I don't think this answer implies anything in that regard. The account sharing features I've never used. I guess it's useful in a very specific setup? The switch already mitigates some of this by being able to just bring it with you, anyway.


----------



## dragonjud (Feb 23, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Errr, being able to play a game on several consoles while buying it only once is something called illegal copies/piracy. Of course Nintendo won't allow that.



Apple devices, Microsoft devices, Sony devices for the last 10 years have allowed the buyer of digital content to use such content at the same time (yes the same time) on multiple devices.  Everybody knows Nintendo still refuses, but Nintendo fan boys are the most blind in the entire industry.  So, yes, go on believing that it is illegal and buying the same game multiple times...

The only reason you are mad now is because all 'Nintendo officials' were going with the 'we have nothing to announce at this time' bs.  Instead, this guy went off script and told the truth which is: 'No, day one you cannot do this, and rethinking it will depend on how many sheep we can get to follow along with the old method.'


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 23, 2017)

Are you really going to buy two Switches? I mean, nobody's going to do that, unless they're stupidly rich.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and the article doesn't even give a proof of that, it wrongly interpretes someone saying "I dunno"


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Feb 23, 2017)

Is this really surprising? Game sharing is a bit looked upon these last two gens. I don't know about xbone, but ps4 has gotten a bit strict with it too. At least your purchases are tired to your account.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Feb 23, 2017)

So if you want to play a games in another switch you habe to delead it from yours first and then download it in your friends switch xD


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 23, 2017)

Everyone raging like they will have more than one system at launch. They've already said download play is available for developers who want to enable it, and multiple accounts per console makes me think this will be possible sometime SOON


----------



## Alex658 (Feb 23, 2017)

The way i'm interpreting this is that it may function as something like this:

Switch #1: Account "incrush"
Switch #2: Account "incrush"

While both devices are linked to the same account, if you install mk8D on Switch #1, when you try to download it on Switch #2 it will say something like "currently in use, please wait until the other devices uninstall the game to be able to install it in this console".

Which, wouldn't be THAT MUCH worse than what they've been doing up until now...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 23, 2017)

"Consumer: “If I want to take my system with me… if I were to buy a digital game, could I buy it once, or would I have to buy it multiple times so they can use those games?” "

What does that mean? If you take your system with you, your games are with you... What are we talking about here?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's rules to how a post in the USN works. If you can't follow it, then you don't get your post front paged. Simple as that. Don't try to complain over nothing.


I posted a link to an Arstechnica piece on the subject in user submitted news.  Glad @Chary either found this on his own or used my post as a starting point.  Don't care about likes or getting on the front page, and don't want to original source it and do all that journalism stuff on an iPad while in bed.   Somone like Chary is much better at it anyway.  

Maybe my post should be locked or deleted and comments merged so we don't have two running threads.


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (Feb 23, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Everyone raging like they will have more than one system at launch. They've already said download play is available for developers who want to enable it, and multiple accounts per console makes me think this will be possible sometime SOON



Taking the PS4 as an example, me and my Brother have different accounts and can buy only one copy of a given game (did it with Dying Light, Bloodborne, Battlefield 1) and both play at the same time. I don't see this as piracy tbh.

And this "Everyone raging like they will have more than one system at launch" is far from the truth. People who play with their SO, brother and work at a non slavery company can buy two at launch without that much of a problem, even more considering that is not that expensive (even though $250 would be ideal).


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 23, 2017)

LichbannMejolaro said:


> And this "Everyone raging like they will have more than one system at launch" is far from the truth. People who play with their SO, brother and work at a non slavery company can buy two at launch without that much of a problem, even more considering that is not that expensive (even though $250 would be ideal).



Then that's where download play comes into the picture. And for Steam as an example, if you're account is linked with a friend, you can't play a game they own if they are also playing a game on their Steam account at the same time. I get people are upset, and I would also like that availability to put my account on a buddies system and vice versa to play each other's games, but there's a lot of multiple angles they need to look at. I think it will be available down the road, but even the rep said he doesn't have all the information available to him at this time.

Edit: That is pretty cool on the PS4, sounds like XBONE is the same?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2017)

no VC at launch...oh dear
SOURCE


----------



## netovsk (Feb 23, 2017)

Bad idea, I use to download my xbox one games on my friend's console so we can play together when I'm there.

Huge step down for Nintendo who brought the Download Play feature.

But digital games feel more like a long-term rental than true ownership anyways.


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (Feb 23, 2017)

Maximilious said:


> Then that's where download play comes into the picture. And for Steam as an example, if you're account is linked with a friend, you can't play a game they own if they are also playing a game on their Steam account at the same time. I get people are upset, and I would also like that availability to put my account on a buddies system and vice versa to play each other's games, but there's a lot of multiple angles they need to look at. I think it will be available down the road, but even the rep said he doesn't have all the information available to him at this time.
> 
> Edit: That is pretty cool on the PS4, sounds like XBONE is the same?



I'm not 100% sure, but I think that the XB1 works the same way.

What to me was completely and utter piracy was in the times of PS3 that one game bought digitally could be installed in an infinite number of PS3 as long as the person who installed doesn't enter the account ever again (from what I understand, if you don't enter the account, the PS3 doesn't make verifications on it and even if the passwrod for it was changed you can continue playing on another account).


----------



## Maximilious (Feb 23, 2017)

LichbannMejolaro said:


> What to me was completely and utter piracy was in the times of PS3 that one game bought digitally could be installed in an infinite number of PS3 as long as the person who installed doesn't enter the account ever again (from what I understand, if you don't enter the account, the PS3 doesn't make verifications on it and even if the passwrod for it was changed you can continue playing on another account).



That's true because I have a PS3 with my account and a buddies, and he downloaded all of his games for me haha. I haven't played them in years, but it was a nice "feature" of account management if you could call it that.


----------



## anhminh (Feb 23, 2017)

I know a guy who can "share" me 10 Vita games from his account for 5 bucks. Who need to pirate when you have friend like that.


----------



## xile6 (Feb 23, 2017)

Im sorry but this doesnt effect me.
I buy 99% hard copies. The 1% of digital download i do is pretty cheap and its for me and my main system.
I have pretty much every system and have never used that part of the system.

I see where it can be bad for others.
But its kinda like did we really think Nintendo would do this?
Its taken them a while to come this far.

But what i havent seen them say which i would like to know.
How will the multi accounts work on one system?
IF you share a system with someone. Do you have the buy the game for each account? Or only the 1 and its playable on the other?
I really wish Nintendo would just come out with it and say how things work.
Maybe there scared people will cancel there perorders if they hear something they dont like lol....


----------



## geodeath (Feb 23, 2017)

And now maybe some of you will understand just why people hate DLC only releases like the other day that everybody who said so got flamed. Nintendo is simply too dumb to see what is current and goes by old standards all the time.

When companies say "*but we haven’t made any final decisions*" it usually means they *did* and they do not want to be honest to avoid the backlash, 2 weeks before launch. Was i going to buy the Switch, i would DEFINITELY not buy ANYTHING digital, as i did not do all these years.


----------



## TeconMoon (Feb 23, 2017)

I thought this was already made apparent in the recent Switch UI Leak.



> “Your Nintendo Account contains your Nintendo eShop purchase history and current balance. By re-linking your Nintendo Account *after initializing the console*, it will be possible to redownload any software or DLC purchased using that account. (Software that has been discontinued may not be available to redownload in some cases.)”



Initializing the console basically means formatting, which is what the Wii U and 3DS already do. Purchases are linked to NNIDs, which can only be linked to one Wii U and one 3DS at a time. Formatting the system tells Nintendo to unlink the NNID from the Wii U or 3DS.

I was hoping the Switch would just allow you to login with your Nintendo Account on another Switch, and then it would just ask if you wanted to unlink the account from your old Switch, but we'll see.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2017)

I swear half the people in this thread saying "WAIT PEOPLE BUY MULTIPLE CONSOLES???" apparently forget Nintendo's good ol' "3DS, 3DS XL, New 3DS, New 3DS XL, 2DS" line of thinking, the same line of thinking Sony and Microsoft have adopted for their current consoles.

Does anyone here really expect this Switch to be the only Switch Nintendo launches? I can already see the "Switch XL" or the "Switch Pocket" or the console-only Switch or some other stupid revision that people will gobble up.

Not to mention the whole fragile portable thing, kids are going to be dropping their Switch's left and right, what are they gonna do when they can't transfer the games they bought with daddy's credit card then?

The whole idea that games are locked to a console instead of an account is ludicrous and outdated thinking, I legit can't think of any good reason it should be that way. But of course that's Nintendo for you, still hasn't learned anything about online services besides "we can make people pay for it!"


----------



## mizorechan (Feb 23, 2017)

It's very unpractical to buy digital games on Switch (even more unpractical than Wii U). Short storage and now this.

Nintendo is not even in my country anymore. There are a lot of shortcomings and buying a Switch here is going to be much more expansive than a PS4 or a XONE, especially considering Nintendo rarely give a price cut to their games (only Nintendo Selects in the end of the lifetime of the console). I had a small interest on Switch but now I don't want it. Maybe in a distant future.


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 23, 2017)

Nintendo is proving why consoles should never be allowed to go fully digital.

Bad enough no console maker will ever do steam level sales. But these stupid restrictions are basically just highlighting what's wrong with console gaming of this era.


----------



## The Frenchman (Feb 23, 2017)

Great decision... working in retail, people sharing their purchases is really bad.

I mean it's a portable system, there is no reason you wouldn't be able to play at your friend's house if he has a switch. Pop your switch in his dock and voila your games are all available.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 23, 2017)

Wasn't it talk about the games being tied to your Nintendo Account and not the console itself? Maybe it's just a stupid system here at launch and fixed later on?


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll just bring my system with me to my friends. But my one friend and I usually own the same DLC and games. So no need to bring it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> Solution: Do not buy digital. From Nintendo.
> 
> -No need to deal with Nintendo online store or content use policies
> -Ownership and gaming experience easy to understand and operate - if you have the cart you can play, and if you don't you can't
> -Resale value



Only thing I'll buy digital from them are VC games, as far as retail games go, to hell with that, I don't like draconian DRM for retail stuff. Well that, but top it off with the fact getting a Switch now is next to impossible, and will be the case forever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2017)

problem is there is going to be a lot of digital only games


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 23, 2017)

I prefer physical and only buy digital if there's a sale. Doesn't really bother me, as I'll only have the one switch and it's just as easy to bring it to a friend's place. It is portable, after all.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 23, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I swear half the people in this thread saying "WAIT PEOPLE BUY MULTIPLE CONSOLES???" apparently forget Nintendo's good ol' "3DS, 3DS XL, New 3DS, New 3DS XL, 2DS" line of thinking, the same line of thinking Sony and Microsoft have adopted for their current consoles.
> 
> Does anyone here really expect this Switch to be the only Switch Nintendo launches? I can already see the "Switch XL" or the "Switch Pocket" or the console-only Switch or some other stupid revision that people will gobble up.
> 
> ...


This is true. Most stores that do trade in to upgrade to the next version of a console will give you the strangest look and probably laugh inside when you ask them if you can open up the product you bought and keep the one you traded for it so you can transfer your stuff. 

You don't have to worry about this with Xbox or PlayStation. In fact, I had to sell my original PS4 because of an emergency, and then when bonuses came up and I could buy another one, it was nice to be able to log in and all the games I spent money on digitally could easily be re-downloaded without Sony yelling at me to transfer my license from my old console (which was by that time, probably in the hands of some one else who I don't know so fat chance of that happening).


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 23, 2017)

R.I.P 
I wanted to share digital games with my sister but I guess not...
It would've been awesome to just have to make one purchase and share a game like Spla2n so we could play at the same time. I swear she's crazy over Spla2n.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2017)

q & a live stream on now


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I wonder if the Switch was rushed due to Wii U's relatively swift downfall.



Dude, it was *YEARS* before we even got a glimpse of what the hell Nintendo Switch was, and you say it was rushed? Jesus man. Why not stay in development for a decade then? 

All we had was "*NX*" to keep us busy for like 2 or 3 years. No one had a freaking clue. And god knows how long it had been in development before the codename was disclosed..


----------



## dronesplitter (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm surprised...
surprised that this is a surprise to anyone, hahahah.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 23, 2017)

One step forward, two steps back...


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 23, 2017)

dronesplitter said:


> I'm surprised...
> surprised that this is a surprise to anyone, hahahah.


Thank you. To be honest, I find it completely logical. If not happy with this system, people can just buy the cartridge. And why would one person need two of them? If someone does, and prefer digital distribution, well, they just have to keep playing the game on the same system, and since it's portable I really can't see what the problem is...


----------



## Bonestorm (Feb 23, 2017)

Switch will fail miserably.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



flame1234 said:


> Solution: Do not buy digital. From Nintendo.
> 
> -No need to deal with Nintendo online store or content use policies
> -Ownership and gaming experience easy to understand and operate - if you have the cart you can play, and if you don't you can't
> -Resale value


How about don't buy ANYTHING digital.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> problem is there is going to be a lot of digital only games


indie games that you can play on many other consoles/pc?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 23, 2017)

SU CK DICK NINTENDO.


----------



## Risingdawn (Feb 23, 2017)

I only ever owned one WiiU. Or ps4, or xboxone, or 3ds etc etc. I couldn't really care less as long as I could transfer to a new console should the old one break.

I suppose my mate has my xbox live account on his xboxone to rob my games cos I hardly ever use mine but apart from that this has zero impact for me.

I only ever buy a Nintendo console to hack it anyway, apart from Xenoblade and monster hunter I would never purchase a Nintendo game anyway ( I purchased both the above games at retail).

Piracy gains Nintendo a hardware sale from me they would otherwise not get.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 23, 2017)

But..... How is this different then any other Nintendo console?

Game sharing in ps4 is a bit sketchy anyway.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Dude, it was *YEARS* before we even got a glimpse of what the hell Nintendo Switch was, and you say it was rushed? Jesus man. Why not stay in development for a decade then?
> 
> All we had was "*NX*" to keep us busy for like 2 or 3 years. No one had a freaking clue. And god knows how long it had been in development before the codename was disclosed..



Was it years? I thought it was mid- late 2015 when NX was announced, so about a year or so. Okay, no need for the harsh reply, just sharing a thought.


----------



## Wekker (Feb 23, 2017)

Another reason to buy it when it is hackable.


----------



## zezzo (Feb 23, 2017)

Chrisssj2 said:


> SU CK DICK NINTENDO.



How childish. 
-- 
Anyways, I don't understand why I have to purchase multiple copies of a certain game just to allow for my 2 brothers to play. Why do I have to spend $180 for a game like Splatoon 2 in order to enjoy with my brothers. Sure download play exists but it just offers a watered down version of a game.


----------



## dariakyl (Feb 23, 2017)

I absolutely don't understand what's the issue about this.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 23, 2017)

zezzo said:


> Anyways, I don't understand why I have to purchase multiple copies of a certain game just to allow for my 2 brothers to play. Why do I have to spend $180 for a game like Splatoon 2 in order to enjoy with my brothers. Sure download play exists but it just offers a watered down version of a game.


why not? just because its your family doesnt mean you should get it for free ;P


----------



## zezzo (Feb 23, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> snip



I don't like to pirate but sometimes I have to turn to it in order to enjoy games with my brothers. For example, Smash Bros 3DS. I would have to spend 120 just to be able to play with them. Instead I bought 1 and pirated the other 2.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 23, 2017)

zezzo said:


> I don't like to pirate but sometimes I have to turn to it in order to enjoy games with my brothers. For example, Smash Bros 3DS. I would have to spend 120 just to be able to play with them. Instead I bought 1 and pirated the other 2.


or you couldve just gotten the wiiu version and play on the same system. you dont have to "turn" to piracy just because youre too cheap to buy a seperate copy like everyone else


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 23, 2017)

Note to internets: All  games are digital. There's nothing analog about a cart or CD/DVD/BRD and never has been. If you mean downloaded say downloaded.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 23, 2017)

This is really not as big of a deal as it seems IMO


----------



## Ridge (Feb 23, 2017)

So if I get this right, a game can only be used by one activated system at a time. You buy a game for yourself and you play it on your own system. If you for some reason get a new system you link your account to that system and redownload them, then get your cloud saves.

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 23, 2017)

Ridge said:


> So if I get this right, a game can only be used by one activated system at a time. You buy a game for yourself and you play it on your own system. If you for some reason get a new system you link your account to that system and redownload them, then get your cloud saves.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me.


Exactly!


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 23, 2017)

zezzo said:


> How childish.
> --
> Anyways, I don't understand why I have to purchase multiple copies of a certain game just to allow for my 2 brothers to play. Why do I have to spend $180 for a game like Splatoon 2 in order to enjoy with my brothers. Sure download play exists but it just offers a watered down version of a game.


Do you feel elevated when you say this. Get your head out of your ass


----------



## goldensun87 (Feb 23, 2017)

Almost everything by Nintendo seems rushed these days.  Pokemon Sun and Moon especially.  It does not even have an in-game National Pokedex.  Well, at least Kirby Triple Deluxe and Kirby Planet Robobot seem complete.


----------



## Xabring (Feb 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> That's just as *vague*. It still could be tied to a per system basis, just with a different method of redownloading games.
> 
> If you look at Ars Technica, they published the same story, with the caveat that they currently have their own Switch demo unit to test out. They seem quite certain of it, and they went ahead with the article, leading me to think they have some sort of inside knowledge. You can read that article here.


That's is my point! the first source is VAGUE.
And...why you don't put that OTHER link from the start?


----------



## Chary (Feb 24, 2017)

Xabring said:


> That's is my point! the first source is VAGUE.
> And...why you don't put that OTHER link from the start?


What other link? You mean Ars Technica? Why should I link _another_ outlet saying the same thing? I always link to the straight original source of the information.


----------



## Xabring (Feb 24, 2017)

oh, that's why


----------



## SonicMC (Feb 24, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> or you couldve just gotten the wiiu version and play on the same system. you dont have to "turn" to piracy just because youre too cheap to buy a seperate copy like everyone else



Your analysis only factors in software costs... not that this is bad, however it is inadequate to call someone cheap when you don't at least try to factor other costs in. They could also be cheap as to wanting to purchase hardware as well. So let's check from that direction.

Costs are around the same, more or less within 100 depending on specific hardware: You are just trading hardware costs for software costs with a wiiu solution,

200$ for a system refurb 80$ for two controllers (could be wii remote, wii u pro, 2 gc and adapter etc) 60$ for game. 3 players for 340 min dollars
180$ for three 2ds refurb systems 120$ for 3 games 3 players for 300 dollars min (obviously more if you want 3ds or new 3ds systems)

wiiu might not be exactly the cheaper option; now let's check with piracy involved (not advocating for piracy just making a point)

wii u 280 with two additional controllers, still need them...
three 2ds systems 180, still need 3 systems for three players

Obviously things on both the wii u and 2ds/3ds games/systems and stuff could be found on black Friday special, used, craigslist cheaper; so let's not nickle and dime on the exact costs. 

of course if already had a wii u on hand for a different game, or had wii/gamecube controllers from a previous system... Your personal additional costs could vary.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 24, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Was it years? I thought it was mid- late 2015 when NX was announced, so about a year or so. Okay, no need for the harsh reply, just sharing a thought.



Didn't realize the post could have been interpreted aggressively. Sorry about that buddy. My bad.

If I recall correctly it was around 2014 I believe when NX was announced. If not sooner. So its been in development for a solid amount of time. And for the record, I am no Nintendo shiny armor defender. I bash the crap out of Nintendo every chance I get. Like I do to all other gaming companies. But the Switch had a decent amount of time to become a good system.

If Nintendo f***s it up, it wasn't because they hadn't time to get it right. It just means they really are freaking retarded. I love Nintendo, but stupidity gets no free pass in my book.


----------



## Taven (Feb 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> View attachment 79217​
> If you were hoping Nintendo had finally decided to step into the modern era of online purchases, you might be disappointed to hear that, according to a Q&A session at the NYC Nintendo World Store, digital Switch games will only be able to be played on one system at a time, and that multiple purchases will be needed to play your digital games on separate consoles. The context of this comes from a YouTuber asking Nintendo's GM of Planning and Development, Shinya Takahashi, if a Nintendo Account's digital games could be shared between two Switch consoles. The response is as follows:
> 
> 
> ...







https://gyazo.com/77a03df7deb64b160f8142e47f683ed6


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2017)

"After visiting Nintendo eShop on Nintendo Switch for the first time, gamers can also purchase Nintendo Switch digital games on Nintendo.com. Users can purchase the games on Nintendo’s website and have them download automatically to their Nintendo Switch system at home or on the go, wherever there is a Wi-Fi connection." 

(source)

hey that sounds familiar?


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 24, 2017)

As always don't purchase digital download games, you get overcharged for more restrictive use of the content.

Purchase a physical copy which is often cheaper, you can even re-sell if you don't like the game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2017)

lots of games don't have physical copies


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 24, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> "After visiting Nintendo eShop on Nintendo Switch for the first time, gamers can also purchase Nintendo Switch digital games on Nintendo.com. Users can purchase the games on Nintendo’s website and have them download automatically to their Nintendo Switch system at home or on the go, wherever there is a Wi-Fi connection."
> 
> (source)
> 
> hey that sounds familiar?


To be fair, Sony and Microsoft have similar systems in place.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2017)

well everyone keeps saying switch is running android


----------



## flame1234 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> How about don't buy ANYTHING digital.


Well for others (Steam, PSN, Xbox Live), you only lose access to your content if they ban your account, which isn't a common situation. It will usually happen if you chargeback your credit card on a purchase. Or you will lose access to your content if you lose access to your account somehow. With Nintendo it's <unknown> when you lose access to your content, which isn't really acceptable in my view. Can you keep access to your content through a system format? Can you keep access to your content on a different console of the same type without doing the system transfer?

For GoG, if you download your content, you'll have access to it for as long as you keep the installer file. You will lose access to the copy on the GoG servers if they ban your account, the same as the others.


----------



## death360 (Feb 24, 2017)

Here we go again microso....... I mean nintendo.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

death360 said:


> Here we go again microso....... I mean nintendo.


Um... with Microsoft you CAN share games
I've done it with my uncle
We share Killer Instinct


----------



## 2muchweebs (Feb 24, 2017)

This is so bad. It could be the same as the PlayStation 3 PSn service or the Steam share family system.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

2muchweebs said:


> This is so bad. It could be the same as the PlayStation 3 PSn service or the Steam share family system.


Ninty doesn't want to lose money though


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 24, 2017)

like it matters. its a portable system. bring the system with out. duh. no need to login in to another players switch. stop being lazy. this is not an issue. its good for home based consoles but switch is a portable


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> like it matters. its a portable system. bring the system with out. duh. no need to login in to another players switch. stop being lazy. this is not an issue. its good for home based consoles but switch is a portable


It's a hybrid


----------



## Xabring (Feb 24, 2017)

well, let's wait until march 3rd were the few lucky can actually confirm it. But I guess it's a high probability it can't be shared with all we know for now.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 24, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> It's a hybrid


yeah thats my point you can just take it with you and power it with a cellphone charger


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ninty's just doesn't want to learn.
Unless they actually change their minds later



I bet they're doing this because there are people stupid enough to buy the game twice for two switchs. Tsk.


----------



## Vieax (Feb 25, 2017)

Please don´t tell me , they also improved the crypto stuff on the switch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2017)

yep no more HAx EVA!


----------



## nickzero (Feb 25, 2017)

It's a good news. Don't take personal, but in some places ( far far away), shared accounts are SOLD like a candy FOR MONEY, for that reason the stores don't sell_* physical *_games.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Feb 25, 2017)

nickzero said:


> It's a good news. Don't take personal, but in some places ( far far away), shared accounts are SOLD like a candy FOR MONEY, for that reason the stores don't sell_* physical *_games.


Stores won't sell physical games either if we find a way to crack the switch and pirate games, this is just poor on Nintendo's part, MS does this, hell I think even Sony does this. Physical games are a convenient way of not having to download the game with a shitty internet connection, so it wouldn't affect digital stores much to begin with in places far far away. Also you do realize that there are games that aren't sold physically right?, so stores wouldn't be having issues anyway, not to mention in those places far far away those games are most likely used so Nintendo won't be making jack.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Feb 25, 2017)

it makes sense imo. people share logins often to avoid purchasing


----------



## spiderman1216 (Feb 25, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> it makes sense imo. people share logins often to avoid purchasing


Couldn't you just switch accounts though. Like I sell you a log in password, so you can get access to my games. Like how does this work?

Also what if the Switch breaks and you have to buy another one, does that mean rebuying the games?


----------



## Hozu (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't get why everyone seems to be up in arms about not being able to play the digital version of a game on multiple consoles at the same time with merely a single game purchase. You can't do that with physical games. You can take the Switch with you anywhere. You don't lose the purchases if your console dies - you just have to call Nintendo and get your account info transferred over, then redownload your games. What, you want to not have to pay full price for the game by sharing it with someone else who bought it?


----------



## spiderman1216 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hozu said:


> I don't get why everyone seems to be up in arms about not being able to play the digital version of a game on multiple consoles at the same time with merely a single game purchase. You can't do that with physical games. You can take the Switch with you anywhere. You don't lose the purchases if your console dies - you just have to call Nintendo and get your account info transferred over, then redownload your games. What, you want to not have to pay full price for the game by sharing it with someone else who bought it?


I think the reason people are up in arms about is it because it seems like an inconvenience, when Sony, Microsoft, and even Valve do seamless account transfers for example, I used Steam on my old shitty laptop in 2014, when I got my proper desktop and used my account I only had to type in a pass code. For Sony and Microsoft, you can transfer your account to multiple consoles if you see fit, I don't see why Nintendo can't do this, and having to call them up sounds like a hindrance.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 25, 2017)

The question was implicit and unclear: the right one should be am I allowed to share my digital purchases through same N account on 2 or more switches??


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 25, 2017)

zezzo said:


> Nintendo... I was off about getting the switch but this just guarantees I won't get it soon. I feel like they wish to fail or something. Dumb business decisions and all.  I had hope..


I think they're only going for kids who want to play Mario games, and care less about adult gamers.


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 25, 2017)

the only way the switch could be saved is if the switch had a steam app/moonlight streaming app to use the best of the custom tegra processor...


----------



## DSAndi (Feb 25, 2017)

Im all up that you cant share gamecartriges as well once you played it in your switch. So when your switch breaks you have to buy a new game cart aswell.
Come on Nintendo do it !


----------



## Zense (Feb 26, 2017)

spiderman1216 said:


> I think the reason people are up in arms about is it because it seems like an inconvenience, when Sony, Microsoft, and even Valve do seamless account transfers for example, I used Steam on my old shitty laptop in 2014, when I got my proper desktop and used my account I only had to type in a pass code. For Sony and Microsoft, you can transfer your account to multiple consoles if you see fit, I don't see why Nintendo can't do this, and having to call them up sounds like a hindrance.


I can say that it'll at least be the same way it is for the 3ds's and for them it works this way.

Many people on this forum have changed their 3ds's and just made the call to Nintendo to have them tranfer their digital games over to their new console. (Like if they had theirs stolen or broken).

I agree that it's tedious, but it's ways better than what system most people seem to think that the Switch is gonna have. I mean, of course it's not gonna be tied directly to the system like for the old Wii. The Wii U happened in between and connecting games to your account works exactly like it does on the 3ds....

I kind of hope that there will be a system for connecting your physical games to you account (if you want to), since for me I don't really care about sharing the cart if I can have it saved to my account forever. I'm probably not gonna buy any physical carts anymore though.


----------



## SnAQ (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm fine either way, never had the need to download my games at someone else's house and if you think how easy it is to transport a Switch it doesn't really matter if digital downloads are console locked.


----------



## LuxerWap (Feb 26, 2017)

It's nothing new really. They've done this before on other consoles. The reason? Sharing data to other systems is way too easy and it'll make Nintendo lose more money.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Feb 26, 2017)

Just because you can do the game on a second console, it's not like anyone but your account can play it, so, you aren't sharing anyways. I have to be logged out of my living room xbox one, to play in my bedrooms xbox one. Also, it's carts....why would u buy digital. And u can literally MOVE THE SWITCH wherever you go. So it's kinda useless.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Feb 27, 2017)

"modern era of online purchases"... What console lets you play the same game across multiple consoles with the same ID? As far as I know you can't do this with any console... I can't log into my PS4 and log into another PS4 so my friend and I can play the same game, I can't log into Xbox Live on another console and play the same game either, and I definitely can't do this with Steam... So what modern era did I miss? I know you can put your log info onto other consoles and download stuff but there has never been any console that would let you play together with 1 game purchase.


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Feb 27, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Mar 1, 2017)

WolfSaviorZX said:


> You can do it with Xbox One/360. Xbox One has a "Home Console" which allows you play digital games on that console with an account other than what you brought it. So for example you can play Xbone 1 (Home Console) using Guest Account while playing Xbone 2 (Guest Console) using Original Account at the SAME TIME and Play together. I don't know about playstation but I think it works the same way. Steam let's you play offline on as many computers as you want but yeah only 1 Account play online at the same time.



So in other words it isn't modern considering Xbox One is the only console to do this.


----------

